# Torn Between 2 Divers



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello - love the look of both of these watches, itching to buy one but just can't make my mind up - any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

neither of the above - go for this one! :lol:


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

DMP said:


> neither of the above - go for this one! :lol:


The Cobra - I like that one too, I take it your pleased with it then?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Maf said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > neither of the above - go for this one! :lol:
> ...


Yes M8, it's a beauty. My only complaint is that it doesn't come on a bracelet, only on a Nato strap. I'm trying to get hold of a Cougar bracelet for it. Because the Cougar/Cobra series have a bead-blasted finish, you're somewhat limited for choice when it comes to finding a suitable bracelet. Mind you, the Cobra does look the business on the Nato, but I'm a bracelet bloke. 

My Cobra keeps very good time, around -3secs per day.

here's a wristy of mine, the slightly domed crystal makes it a difficult watch to photograph without lots of reflections!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

With the straight edge finish of the case the blasted lumpy would look great on that Cobra (?)

Paul


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with DMP go for that one it looks better


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Think I might take your advice - I do really like the look of the Cobra


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Maf said:


> Think I might take your advice - I do really like the look of the Cobra


here's a lume shot (slightly overexposed to bring out the blue dial markers) of my Cobra just to tempt you further! :lol: The blue and green combo is different and works well IMO. Lume is not Seiko/Citizen great , but it is useable.


----------

